# Mk3 rear TT vented rotor conversion checklist...



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

I have everything for a drum to disc swap, including mk4 calipers. 

What else do I need for the rear vented setup? 

I'd like to go OEM+ without purchasing the Eurospec kit. 

Thanks!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

MKIII and MKIV rear disc brakes are not vented. Do you mean drilled and/or slotted?


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

I want to do the vented conversion as listed below:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--2.0/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/

Scroll down a bit to where it says... "Give the rear of your vehicle a braking upgrade with the ECS Tuning rear OEM Big Brake Kit from ECS Tuning. Utilizing all factory parts, it's easy to give your rear brakes a complete upgrade. Go from stock, unvented rotors to the TT rotors of a larger diameter. Braking is drastically improved and because it uses all original parts, servicing this kit is simple. Perfect upgrade to those who have given their front brakes a performance enhancement"


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

Then again, it may not be a 4 lug option unless I can custom order rear vented 4 lug discs. 

Is that even possible to order a 1 off set like that?

Fabrication?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've got to say that I've never seen anything like that, and don't I'd ever do that to my cars.

$350 for two 11" solid rear discs, bearings, and spacer plates?

If you spend the bucks, it'll be interesting to see what that does to your brake balance, and how much it shortens stopping distances from speed.


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

So you want the 256mm vented rear discs (as found on a TT, Golf mk4 R32, Leon Cupra R) on a Golf mk3? 

I'm about to do the same setup on my '91 Golf mk2 together with a 5x100 conversion and Porsche brakes at the front.

If you now have drums it is 4x100 so you'll need some extra work (total rebuild to 5x100 + new wheels or redrill the new vented discs so they have a 4x100 PCB as well).

The problem with the mk2 and mk3 rear discs is that the wheel bearings are placed inside the discs so if you remove the original disc there is nothing to put the new vented disc onto.
Newer models have a different setup at the rear with a hub (like the front side of the car).

What I want to do is take an old 5x100 disc (from a mk3 VR6) and have that disc machined so it will look like a hub (with the bearings and abs rotor still in it like the original setup). 
The new disc will now fit this custom hub and all I have to do is make a bracket for the rear caliper.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

ries188 said:


> So you want the 256mm vented rear discs (as found on a TT, Golf mk4 R32, Leon Cupra R) on a Golf mk3?
> 
> I'm about to do the same setup on my '91 Golf mk2 together with a 5x100 conversion and Porsche brakes at the front.
> 
> ...



Someone did a DIY on converting to cartridge bearings on a MKIII last year using parts from a Seat Ibiz. Seeing how you're in Europe, it would be easier for you to get the necessary parts for the conversion, than it would be for us here in the U.S. since they sold the car over there, but not here.

Use the Search Function to find the Thread.


----------



## black dubs (Dec 18, 2008)

any body with more info on these catridge bearings for the mk3 n corrado?


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 2 links, one in dutch and one in german:

http://www.volksforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66788


http://lupoclub.info/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=390&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1


----------



## black dubs (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers now iv just got to translate and try to get etka or vag cat to work to look at the pic to go with the part numbers


----------

